# Netzwerkverbindung VISTA zu XP



## 1958kos (1. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
1 Vista Rechner,
3 XP Rechner
1 Fritzbox 7170 als Router

Ich komme mit allen Rechnern wunderbar ins Netz; ich kann auf alle XP Rechner untereinander zu greifen, auch auf den VISTA Rechner; ich komme aber nicht mit den VISTA Rechner auf die XP Rechner. Er erkennt kein Netzwerk. Die Netzwerkerkennung vom VISTA Rechner lässt sich nicht aktivieren. Habe alle Rechner schon auf WORKGROUP umbenannt (so wie der VISTA Rechner heisen will).
Ich weis einfach nicht mehr weiter, kennt jemand das Problem?

mfg
kos


----------



## Thomasio (12. März 2008)

Ja, das ist ein bekanntes Problem, dazu musst du auf den XP Rechnern ein update installieren.
Gibts bei M$ unter windowsupdate.
Namen oder link dazu habe ich gerade nicht greifbar, kommt normalerweise von alleine über automatische updates.


----------

